# What is your fursona's theme song?



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 19, 2012)

If your fursona had a theme song. What would it be? It can be any song.

Here is mine
[yt]t6GSKc-sJuQ[/yt]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;AlyKgJgn4Ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlyKgJgn4Ps[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 19, 2012)

This song comes to mind:

[video=youtube;oopBMLaIxQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oopBMLaIxQk[/video]


----------



## shteev (Aug 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;SyOOb-1Kpcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyOOb-1Kpcg[/video]

Just because I never fail to enjoy this song.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Aug 20, 2012)

Thundercats theme, duh.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;BQ1rnCvyWsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ1rnCvyWsc[/video]

Also methinks this should be in The Den.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 20, 2012)

DW_ said:


> Also methinks this should be in The Den.



Being music related, I thought The Tube was the best place besides, I don't think we are aloud to post videos in The Den.


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, I have two fursonas- Earth, my main, and Kaylameti, my second.

Earth's theme: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oopBMLaIxQk (Moondance- Nightwish)
Kaylameti's theme: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZLplLJOf1w (Live & Learn- Crush 40)

EDIT: Now that I think of it, I'm planning to create a werewolf/lion-hybrid fursona at some point. This wil probably be his theme song: 

Silas' theme: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2C7vCBgj6A (Beauty of the Beast- Nightwish)


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmm.. thinking deeply I think it would be:

[video=youtube;qHm9MG9xw1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHm9MG9xw1o[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;IQSd9q1OSPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQSd9q1OSPg[/video]


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2012)

My sona is an emulation of myself. I don't like to think into who i am, what i'm like so I'd rather you guys picked something you think sums me up.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;0J7w84RBmug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J7w84RBmug[/video]


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;U631FGnXDXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U631FGnXDXY[/video] ...Because. It's accurate.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;4ZBORIdpA8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZBORIdpA8E&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 23, 2012)

DW_ said:


> Also methinks this should be in The Den.





Project H311H0UND said:


> Being music related, I thought The Tube  was the best place besides, I don't think we are aloud to post videos  in The Den.



This thread has a familiar feeling...

Oh. My first thread on FAF. I'll never forget this comment given to me by one of the regulars around these parts on my first day on my first thread:


LizardKing said:


> That is the gayest thing I've seen in the Den for quite some time. Quite an achievement.


It's disturbing how many people agreed with him. No room for silly threads on _The Den. The Den_ is serious business. 

It felt like a good idea to put it in _The Den_ at the time. Still not sure it it was the right move. But what happened to the pics I posted?! They're not there! :<

Seeing that I don't go there that often, when did the "no vids on _The Den_" thing happen?




d.batty said:


> d.batty's theme



I thought this suited you better:

[video=youtube;1qP-NglUeZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qP-NglUeZU[/video]

XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 23, 2012)

Adam West rocks


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;8OedcFY9TbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OedcFY9TbE[/video]
As seen in: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtDKCGdimcQ
Or the other song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8Pyo-IfhyU
Since I am heavily interested in Rommel


----------



## Allum (Aug 23, 2012)

Hands in the air - TImbaland ft. Ne-Yo
[video=youtube;ZdtNR0Gu_FI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdtNR0Gu_FI[/video]


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;bWvh85Qd8us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWvh85Qd8us[/video]

Don't know if I'll end up changing it later on, but right now this is generally how I feel, ergo my bat fursona feels.


----------



## Demensa (Aug 24, 2012)

One of my favourite songs. I think this is probably closest to my 'theme song' and therefore in my case, my fursona's theme song.
[video=youtube;4IvGDctUsZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IvGDctUsZk[/video]


----------



## Conker (Aug 24, 2012)

Disturbed, "Divide" because I think really highly of myself :3

I also dont' have a fursona.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 24, 2012)

[yt]u3KJXd6tAPw[/yt]
My friends joke that this is my theme. My 'sona definately earns it.


----------



## PunkCat (Aug 28, 2012)

This may be a bit obvious.  This song _caused_ the birth of my fursona.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7648032/

Until this moment, I was "ummm, a big cat or something."  How perfect that cougar/puma/mountain lion isn't even a big cat.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 28, 2012)

Because I don't technically have a fursona, I will do the next best thing and post the theme song of my personal Mascot.

[video=youtube;rhw_zbvxvb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhw_zbvxvb4[/video]


----------



## thoughtmaster (Aug 29, 2012)

I in all honesty don't have a "fursona" but I do have myself so this should be adiquite an as for my theme songs (because I may have more than one me depending on my "mood") http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SsSVcRYh8dE http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sB1-axKPmSM http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-tHyRQOdqf0 http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ruNrdmjcNTc http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4VPpAZ9_qAw


----------



## BanesShadow (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErPsx8zdnX4www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP-7WTnf3JA

Shy and quiet fellow


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 31, 2012)

Fursona? Not really. But I think of my local group of furs every time I hear this song. Why? Because the few times I've had the opportunity to hang out with 'em have been good times. 

Here's to hoping we keep having good times:

[video=youtube;qbNqt0Gz4tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbNqt0Gz4tA[/video] 

Funny, one could say that theme song from our last road trip was the "So Here's My Number" song (no linky to protect those of weak constitutions), because of its meme-base connections and quotability. 
We almost threw the annoying Siberian Husky out the left sliding door of my minivan because _he just kept quoting it_!


----------



## Little Ghost (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;V3XAeg3B0To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3XAeg3B0To[/video]

*Kate Bush - Suspended in Gaffa*


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 1, 2012)

I think this fits
[video=youtube;A4egefqZnVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4egefqZnVQ&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 4, 2012)

Because i am strange:
[video=youtube;BoXu6QmxpJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoXu6QmxpJE[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 12, 2012)

[yt]ACPz49K0b8g[/yt]
[yt]h-9fWdLDyf8[/yt]

My sona's theme is these two songs synced with music and lyrics matching perfectly. I think it shows perfectly how my sona is a being of Twilight, the midpoint between Order (shown by the first song), and Chaos (shown by the second song).


----------



## Dat_Draggyness (Sep 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;lLcInatR4Es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLcInatR4Es&amp;feature=related[/video]

My sona's theme song is and always will be The Prodigy's Firestarter.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 14, 2012)

Indigo-Mew said:


> Because i am strange:
> Sweet video of *Wang Chung* - *Everybody Have Fun Tonight*



Strange? Hardly. 

Awesome? Most definitely.


While not really my 'sona's themes song (though I--, I mean _he_ likes motorcycles), I'll take this opportunity to post the song whose album cover and "Species" title I currently have in my Avatar box.

*Tangerine Dream *-* Le Parc / Streethawk (Street Hawk theme)*:
[video=youtube;61vbtxLJA5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61vbtxLJA5k[/video]

The album cover is shown near the end. It's the song that introduced me to _Tangerine Dream._
Here's the Italian-dub show's opening with the reworked version and the rare, full TV series version.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;ex7iOclNjVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex7iOclNjVc&amp;list=PL457F65B610286119&amp;index=  50&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]
My sonas theme will always be Hydro Phone because Pennington he lives near water and surfs.


----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 9, 2019)

Riiiiiiise, back to life, dead thread!

Jax's theme:


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 10, 2019)

[




I know it sounds kind of edge-lord-ish, but trust me, it's not. I highly recommend seeing O 'death live if you get the chance, one of the best live acts I've ever seen.


Could post some backstory on my sona but he is essentially me and it would bore ya to tears. So have a nice night.


----------



## AyutheTigress (Aug 10, 2019)

Sage's theme:


----------



## ShadowCatzz (Aug 10, 2019)

I think this fits my sona's theme song :3


----------



## goatwolff (Aug 11, 2019)

the sounds of this track describe a really cool theme for my sona


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 11, 2019)

hollywood by marina and the diamonds
she's also named after marina from that band, i absolutely love her!


----------



## SkyeLegs (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## LeFay (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Lucidic (Sep 7, 2019)

I genuinely love this song and  it's english lyrics..that being here: Anime Lyrics dot Com - Kibou no Uta - Song of Hope - Shokugeki no Souma; Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma - Anime

But besides that... fucking this too. I can't fucking help it, I'm a slut for RGG and this intro is my mood my most days.


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

Deathless said:


>


Hahah, we've got something in common


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 23, 2019)

Well, since Thrashy just represents myself, I'd say "Goddamn Trouble" by Overkill would work: 





*This goddamn trouble 
Ain't never gonna stop!*

Fits my life perfectly


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 28, 2019)

At the minute, this, (seems appropriate XD)


----------



## 1234554321 (Oct 28, 2019)

"We're howling, forever, oh oh oh..."


----------



## NigelMorgan (Nov 28, 2019)

Well his theme song would defiantly be something from Blur. It's not only his favorite band, but he's based off the band's members. Coffee and TV pretty much is an accurate description of both his life and mine. It's about being worn down by life's hardships, and just wanting a break from it all.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 25, 2020)

God, that's a tough one. There are so many... but I think the tie for top two would be:


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 3, 2021)

Current fursona:


----------



## aomagrat (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## zenmaldita (Jan 13, 2021)

zen's all about the cash


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## AngelicTaffy (Jan 13, 2021)

mmmm yeah this works


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 13, 2021)

My current fursona is a rabbit...


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 17, 2021)

"Breaking The Habit" by Linkin Park describes her struggles


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 17, 2021)

Career Boy


----------



## Yazoht (Apr 25, 2021)

Probably something like this in our less-angsty moments


----------



## Erix (Apr 25, 2021)

If I had a fursona, I wouldn’t mind this as a theme. It’s sooo beautiful <3


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 26, 2021)

Both of my sona’s have different personalities, one is from the Deep South while the other is just a sweet ol’ banana bean. So these country songs oughta fit ‘em.

Darby:





Mae:


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 26, 2021)

Ends in 2:15, but the video seems to loop it


----------



## Raever (Apr 26, 2021)

Spoiler: Lyrics



_I'm setting this house on fire_
_You can't save me from myself
The wires fight and then divide
There's demons in my mind tonight
You're in the market for something empty
So naturally you cling to me
But how am I supposed to help
Someone who can't escape them selves, well

When it's pouring rain, I don't feel a thing
Every part of me, is locked in my brain
But under brighter skies, I think of you, I think of you
Chasing pain, another hurricane
Twisting everything, between you and me
But deep inside the eye, I see the truth, I'm bad for you

Bad for you 

We're drowning in dead desire
We created our own hell
The stars align but then collide
Are we built this broken by design
You're like an angel oh so tempting
You know I'll only clip your wings
I'm hiding underneath your veil
I hate but I wear it well, yeah

When it's pouring rain, I don't feel a thing
Every part of me, is locked in my brain
But under brighter skies, I think of you, I think of you
Chasing pain, another hurricane
Twisting everything, between you and me
But deep inside the eye, I see the truth, I'm bad for you

Bad for you

I can hear the sound of porcelain angels crying out
Dwelling on the ground until their devils take them out

When it's pouring rain, I don't feel a thing
Every part of me, is locked in my brain
But under brighter skies, I think of you, I think of you
Chasing pain, another hurricane
Twisting everything, between you and me
But deep inside the eye, I see the truth, I'm bad for you

Bad for you

I can hear the sound of porcelain angels crying out_
_Dwelling on the ground until their devils take them out_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 27, 2021)

"Take a breath and then we both will dive."
What better lyrics for a diving duck?

Drive by Foxes and Peppers


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 27, 2021)

Preface this by saying that the main character of my comic often serves as an honorary fursona because of how much I show him off so I'll post a song for both of them.

My honorary fursona:




My actual fursona:


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 28, 2021)

Whelp.


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 18, 2021)

Ace is goth af.


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 19, 2021)

This could also be considered Ace’s theme song


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 25, 2021)

Annabelle: "Absolutely (Story of a Girl)" by Nine Days

Opal: "California Gurls" by Katy Perry

Tiffany: "Armatage Shanks" by Green Day

Ezekiel (newest sona): "Simple Man" by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Dynamostic (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## CandyKat (Jun 10, 2021)

A good song for her


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 10, 2021)

Ohhh Grief...














						Grief the Fox [CM for JaredtheFox92] by Pink-Like-Candy on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## uwuellis (Jun 11, 2021)

Ellis the Punk Rock Eagle .


----------

